# Big Flying Sub?



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

For Moebius, I'm wondering if, for a large FS-1 kit, you might include that
ugly landing gear? Not a fan of it but would like to see it produced.
The only problem I can see is how you could fit the tail hook in there too!
I'm hoping for a kit in about 1/24 scale with Nelson and Crane figures
and two extra chairs/crew figures.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Or 1/32 so it fits on normal peoples' shelves.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Normal people"? In THIS place????? :woohoo:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Normal People*

We are _*not*_ normal People, we are _*Modelers !*_

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I noticed that at HOME DEPOT and at LOWES they SELL SHELVES!!!! 


BIG WIDE ONES TOO!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I feel pretty normal, no matter what people tell me.

1/32 FS-1 for this model freak!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

John P said:


> Or 1/32 so it fits on normal peoples' shelves.


Well, I'm not "normal" but now that I think about it...1/32 would be fine!
About the size of the Lunar kit, no?:dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Y3a said:


> I noticed that at HOME DEPOT and at LOWES they SELL SHELVES!!!!
> 
> 
> BIG WIDE ONES TOO!


Yes, that's where I bought my 12" wide shelves.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

/me is always in need of new shelves.. just wish there was a place to get some at better prices...


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Let's be a bit practical for a moment. Moebius has a far better chance of surviving (and thus offering us more kits in the future) if they can appeal to the hard core sci-fi nerds (us) as well as a few of the more casual model builders who see a kit, think about their (misspent) youth and take the plunge (them). And producing a ginormous kit, that costs a bundle, while appealing to some of us nerds, will probably turn of a few of 'them' (or more specifically, their spouses).

So, I'd gladly forgo a 24" or 36" FS in favor of a 12" or 15" kit if it makes the thing more saleable. I have very few concerns about their quality, so I'd like to see their line expand.

Gene


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Melamine?


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ill will keep it reasonable Flying Sub in 1/35 along with the spindrift in 1/35 for me please!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

gareee said:


> Melamine?


It's a type of formica product usually much thinner than standard laminates found on kitchen benches and similar. Which makes it a bit more economical to use. Over here it is mostly sold overlayed on a 16mm or 5/8's on an inch base of chip board / partical board and is usually a white satin/velvet finish. It's pretty much used in makining shelving and cupboard applications in building/construction over here.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmm might have to look for it then.. I don;t need high quality wood for simple shelves.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

A 1/24 FS would be about 17" x 17". Not so very big. 
The problem with modeling is that there aren't any casual modelers any more, just us. There aren't even a whole lot of hobby shops left any more, either. Might as well cater to the hard core.


----------

